# Catoosa County



## Jonathan86 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone getting ready in Catoosa County? Here are a few picture


----------



## huntfishwork (Aug 9, 2012)

I hunt behind the house in Catoosa, but it's hard to find anyone willing to let you hunt in the area anymore.  There is 30 acres beside me and almost 300 on the other side and I can't get permission or lease either.  There is 400 acres across the road that I tried to lease last year and found out its already being leased.  Wish I knew who leased it.  I never see anybody there.  90% of my hunting is done in Walker.  Good luck with your deer.  Hope you start getting some daytime pics.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah we have a release in Catoosa.  Yeah I just checked the cameras today and got some good day time pics.  Thanks and you to.


----------



## tellis88 (Sep 11, 2012)

huntfishwork said:


> I hunt behind the house in Catoosa, but it's hard to find anyone willing to let you hunt in the area anymore.  There is 30 acres beside me and almost 300 on the other side and I can't get permission or lease either.  There is 400 acres across the road that I tried to lease last year and found out its already being leased.  Wish I knew who leased it.  I never see anybody there.  90% of my hunting is done in Walker.  Good luck with your deer.  Hope you start getting some daytime pics.



what road you live on sounds like your next to me lol ?


----------



## Mosin (Sep 12, 2012)

I hunted behind the house Sunday afternoon and got Skunked.  Didnt see any deer but two skunks came within range.  I let em be.  Guess I'll be back at this weekend.  Good luck ya'll.


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 12, 2012)

tellis88 said:


> what road you live on sounds like your next to me lol ?



good to meet you neighboor.  if you find out who leases the 400 acres i would love to talk with them.  the 400 acres i'm talking about has a gas line that runs through it with a big green tower blind and two or three good size food plots. you can see all this from the road.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hunt, are yall on taylor's ridge?


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 12, 2012)

no...we're off Ga 2 in between keith and varnell.  My address is Tunnel Hill but the county is catoosa not whitfield


----------



## Jonathan86 (Sep 23, 2012)

oh ok, anyone have any luck so far.


----------



## tellis88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup and last I rem it was some of the stockburgers.. Years ago I tried joining but they wouldn't let me .. I'm 24 now and my family has lived here over 30yrs I rem many times dad carrying me on his back over there or riding 4wheelers after the powerline was put in until they started leasing that land around 2004.. The 28 acers that forsale I also use to hunt but guy who ownes it now won't let me bc his family hunts it


----------



## Jonathan86 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well maybe our season isn't screwed up yeah. Been hearding alot of noise across the road. Came out of the woods the other day and saw they widen the road into the porperty down the road from our club. From what I can see from the road, its looks like they are clear cutting.Hoping for the best


----------



## Jonathan86 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone get lucky yet in Catoosa?


----------



## Mosin (Oct 31, 2012)

Killed a yote saturday morning.  I have yet to see any deer off the stand all year and I hunted pretty hard throughout bow season.  Compaired to the last 3 years the number of deer I'm usually seeing is way down this year.  Maybe the yotes are taking their toll or perhaps the abundance of acorns have them holled up and moving less.  We'll see come November when the rut starts kicking in.


----------



## roll tide09 (Oct 31, 2012)

*..*

im with you mosin! ive hunted hard this year and found good sign just not many deer.i think the acorns have them pinned up!


----------



## Tunnel Hill Huntin (Nov 9, 2012)

You know any Hacketts?


----------



## Mosin (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope, I don't know any Hackets.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 15, 2012)

me either


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 17, 2012)

killed a nice 9pt thursday morning chasing does.there are pics of it on the walker county thread.


----------



## Mosin (Nov 19, 2012)

Good job there Tide.  That is a nice buck for these parts.


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks mosin! and yes it is for around here!


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 20, 2012)

Anybody seen anything yet ive hunted hard all year and havent seen any


----------



## huntfishwork (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen several deer in the pasture beside my house.  There was a lot of shooting last week on the lease across from my place.  I'm on the catoosa whitfield county line.  There were still a couple of deer left in catoosa last week if they didn't get killed.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I have a lease close to the county lines. Heard alot shooting but we havent seen anything worth shooting. One of our guys saw a big 6 but his gun mis fired. heading to the stand now. Good luck to all


----------



## chevyman10709 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd like to get on a lease in the catoosa, whitfield, walker area if any one has any openings for next year. Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## buckarcher (Jan 2, 2013)

We are look'n for a couple of new members in North Whitfield . Club about 4 miles east of Varnell on Hwy.#2 across from the Cohutta Beaverdale Elementary school. Have'n an "open house" this Saturday 1/5 2013 be there morning until afternoon sometimes. 706-463-6093


----------

